
Ask HN: GitHub thinks I'm a bot; what about my projects? - franciscop
Github thinks that I&#x27;m a bot as they stated in big, red letters:<p>&gt; One of our mostly harmless robots seems to think you are not a human.<p>&gt; Because of that, it’s hidden your profile from the public. If you really are human, please contact support to have your profile reinstated. We promise we won’t require DNA proof of your humanity.<p>I get that, but then I open any of my projects in Incognito mode and they are all returning 404. Try it:<p>- Drive DB https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;franciscop&#x2F;drive-db 234 stars<p>- I Am Not A Lawyer https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;franciscop&#x2F;ianal 74 stars<p>Those two, for example, are listed in NPM. I have other projects listed in Bower. Fortunately I don&#x27;t have anything in my personal account on jsdelivr, but I could. Does anyone know what happens to the NPM,  Bower and jsdelivr when this happens?<p>I am waiting for resolution after contacting Github, but it can take any random number of hours from past experiences. <i></i>This could happen to anyone<i></i>. On the good side, the public &quot;organization&quot; repositories seem to be doing just fine:<p>- Picnic CSS http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;picnicss&#x2F;picnic 836 stars
======
franciscop
Github just fixed it; However I don't know how long they were down. I asked
them about this:

\-------

Dear Ben,

Thank you so much for a prompt response. Might I ask what happened and why I
was flagged as a bot?

I have to find out what happened to my projects on NPM, bower and jsdelivr
since Github was returning a 404 for those projects for an unknown amount of
time. While on your end it's a flag, it might affect a bigger pipeline and
cascade into more trouble. Is any step being taken to avoid this? How often is
it done?

So your statement "everything should be back to normal" might not hold true
for the reasons explained above and in my question on Hacker News:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10916349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10916349)

Thank you,

Francisco Presencia

\-------

~~~
franciscop
To "What happens with the repository?" [1] NPM says:

\- Nothing happens

[1]
[https://github.com/npm/newww/issues/1757](https://github.com/npm/newww/issues/1757)

------
Mz
Probably, the most important thing you should do is find out what you did that
made them think you were a not and do not do it again.

BlogSpot thought I was a bot when I moved multiple WordPress blogs over to
BlogSpot over the course of a few weeks. Manually copying and pasting 50 or
more old posts per day seemed to be the issue.

------
detaro
Both repos linked are visible to me.

~~~
franciscop
Yes, I just got an answer. They were _really fast_ answering, so +1 for them
for that. I still wonder what happened to my projects in the meantime

~~~
detaro
You should ask them, especially if package managers rely on it that's an
interesting issue.

~~~
franciscop
I did, I will keep a single thread for the responses. I won't be copy/pasting
their side of the messages (as I'm unsure whether it's even legal), but I can
paste my side.

